# Norwegian shipowner Johan Jorgen Ugland dies



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

_
Norwegian shipowner Johan Jorgen Ugland has died at the age of 88.

Ugland was active as chairman of the JJ Ugland companies until very recently.

The group has a fleet of 15 handymax/supramax bulkers including newbuildings and manages eight shuttle tankers plus barges. Ugland has also been mayor of the town of Grimstad and financial supporter of the soccer clubs Jerv and Amazon.

He is replaced as chairman by Jorgen Lund.

His son Lars T Ugland established LT Ugland also a bulker owning company, but there are no links between the two firms.

Ugland returned from Canada over the weekend, where he had been at a board meeting of the tanker subsidiary.

His father John Milmar Ugland founded Uglands Rederi in 1930. When he died in1960, his sons Johan Jorgen and Andreas (85) took over.

The two split up in 1996. Andreas distributed his assets to his three sons, while Johan Jorgen chose to continue on his own._
*
Copyright and courtesy of Tradewinds 28-03-2010*


----------

